# Cambio de transistores irf a potencia rockford fosgate 800a2



## bariteco (Feb 29, 2008)

Que tal, soy nuevo en el tema asi que mucho no entinedo pero de a poco me voy amañanado , el tema es que tengo una potencia rockford 800a2 con un canal quemado, verifique que estan en corto 5 irf 640 que bueno, son faciles de conseguir el problema viene con 5 irf9640 que tambien estan en corto pero no se consiguen en ningun lado, buscando vi que los posibles reemplazos son los irfp9240, estoy en lo correcto? como ya dije soy nuevo en el tema y sobretodo este tipo de transistores son tema complicado ja. Bueno al margen comento que tambien cambie varias resistencias que estaban quemadas, alguna otra sugerencia que me puedan dar para tratar de repara el amplificador, desde ya gracias a todos


----------



## ivanutn (Mar 6, 2008)

que encapsulado son? to3p o to220? 

el 240 deberia andar, ese es to3p

tambien tenes el IRF530/IRF9530, IRF9532/IRF532, IRF540/IRF9540...

segun tengo entendido no hay problema con reemplazar mosfets, mientras los parametros sean los adecuados,


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 15, 2008)

es posible que encuentres los transistores en otro encapsulado 

y .... es complicado conseguirlos realmente nunca tube ningun problema con ninguno pero tengo un amigo que tenia la boss chaos de 3500 y nunca le consiguio los repuestos y la termino vendiendo por $100 fijate en los reemplazos pero tengo entendido que no andan igual o que se queman muy rapido


----------



## rodo805 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hola estoy revisando una potencia BOSS chaoss exxtrem cx 1000 de 2000w de potencia, la misma se pasa a proteccion al segundo de encenderla.
Los transistores de salidas son D718 y B688, tiene ic njm4558 (amplificadores operacionales dobles) y en la fuente IRF50N06, creo que tiene en corto estos ultimos (todabia no los medi) .
El problema es que no encuentro el datasheet de estos IRF. No he llamado a los negocios de electronica pero me imagino que si no encuentro ni siquiera el datasheet no los van a tener. HAy algun reemplazo para los mismos que conozcan? (dificil sin el datasheet).

La marca de los mismos son 3 cuadraditos con una s adentro, no se cual sera, alguien sabe?

Gracias

Dejo unas fotos de la placa total y de la parte de la fuente con los irf


----------



## rodo805 (Oct 17, 2012)

Les comento que tenia transistores de salida de 1 canal en corto, los saque y no paso mas a proteccion, pero......... me entusiasme y la puse a funcionar con dos de los canales, anduvo 2 minutos barabaro y pum volo un b688, del canal que es alimentado por la misma fuente del que ya estaba en corto.
Los irf no estan en corto, estaran mal? y me vuelan el transistor. para colmo tiene 6 por fuente, los tendre que sacar uno por uno y medirlos?

Les comento que los irf50n06 no los consegui pero mirando el datasheet son similares a los irfz44, asi que encargue estos ultimos.

Algun comentario? Gracias


----------

